# Which package I can use to see blocked site



## mfaridi (Mar 31, 2009)

I need package like Gpass for see block site , for example myspace.com is block in here , How I can open it and use it.
I want use it with browser and not whole of system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

There are proxy plugins for Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=proxy&cat=all


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 31, 2009)

But I need package


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

Can you ssh to your home computer?

If so you can use putty to tunnel everything, including firefox or IE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, a Firefox add-on is a package for your browser. You click 'Install' on the website, and it installs. What's the problem?


----------

